# Punched square tubing



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

*Perforated Tubing*

Local True Value: "peforated tubing" comes in 1 1/2" x 1 1/2" demension and costs $31.00 for 8'. Hard to swallow at that price. Went to county highway shop and asked for damaged perforated square tubing. Gave me all I wanted (2"x2" demension) from damaged street signs and such. Best deal going ....free!!


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Here's where I get mine. You can buy it by the inch if you want. TYD in the lengths you want or buy it pre-cut in different lengths

www.speedymetals.com/c-8251-square-tube.aspx?pagenum=2


----------



## lc12 (Jul 30, 2009)

The stuff I bought at Lowes went by the name of Perf-Steel and had a label with SteelWorks on it.
A four foot piece was $15.97 for 1.5" x 1.5"
The 1.25 was just a bit cheaper, around $13.00.


----------



## MightyElkHntr (Dec 13, 2006)

Lowe's has that stuff?! I have been to Home Depot and Lowe's and a couple steel companies within an hour of me and noone seems to know what "perf-steel" or "punched-steel" tubing is or where to find some...

I will have to order some in I guess... I have been holding off finishing my homemade "coil-spring compressor" till I could find some of this to add for quick length adjustments... Thanks guys.


----------



## dustyvarmint (Dec 22, 2005)

Perforated steel. Farm & Fleet and Menards in WI. 

happy hunting, dv


----------



## mudwizer45044 (Oct 27, 2008)

i work at a steel processing compnay and can not figure out what you are refering to.. expanded metal or tubing.


----------



## neo71665 (Jul 26, 2007)

mudwizer45044 said:


> i work at a steel processing compnay and can not figure out what you are refering to.. expanded metal or tubing.


----------



## 8point166 (Oct 26, 2009)

Got mine at Lowes yesterday 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 19.00 for 4'


----------

